# Cold Weather Shooting Coat



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

Pavillion USA cold weather shooting coat. Size medium, right handed, dark green color with black trim.
Used very, very little. Just have out grown size or would not be selling. Perfect for those cold shooting days!
Asking $75. Sells for $200 new. This is a steal at $75!
PM or call or text 435-881-4589


----------

